# Full Sail - Black Gold Imperial Stout



## t'kay (Jan 30, 2005)

This bourbon barrel aged beauty is one of the best beverages i've ever imbibed..

I had a 22oz of this last night. It's 10.5% ABV, both pluses for people who like a lotta alcohol.

This beer pours a velvet black with a light head of beige. Lots of vanilla and tastes like bourbon, burns a bit like bourbon. It's friggin delicious. The hops nicely balance out the sweet flavor, hints of chocolate add to the taste tremendously. Very rich, very good..hurry go buy it NOW!

I said..go buy it now! Go! And not that I'm trying to brag....yeah that's a lie, but check out MY local beer shop. They ship  www.belmont-station.com


----------



## Warhorse545 (Oct 16, 2005)

I have had several beers from Full Sail brewing. I like their amber quite a bit. But have not had this one. Might just have to look into it.


Stacey


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

t'kay said:


> This bourbon barrel aged beauty is one of the best beverages i've ever imbibed..
> 
> I had a 22oz of this last night. It's 10.5% ABV, both pluses for people who like a lotta alcohol.
> 
> ...


 I lovvve imperials. And damn...that sounds good. Looks like distribution is only in Idaho, Montana, Oregon and Washington right now.

http://www.ratebeer.com/Ratings/beer/beer-Distribution.asp?BeerID=55488

So they ship, huh? Tempting... :al


----------



## ky toker (Jun 2, 2005)

> I said..go buy it now! Go!


Um, yeah. That's great and all but why didn't you freakin' post this before I went to Liquor Barn on lunch yesterday?

Short but good review. I'll make another run before the weekend and this beer a go.

thanks for the suggestion.


----------



## Roger Miller" (Apr 15, 2004)

t'kay said:


> This bourbon barrel aged beauty is one of the best beverages i've ever imbibed..
> 
> I had a 22oz of this last night. It's 10.5% ABV, both pluses for people who like a lotta alcohol.
> 
> ...


Thanks Nat! i haven't tried this one yet. I don't think i've even seen it. I'll drop by the Horse Brass tonight and pick one up.. Too bad for those folks who live outside of Hood River's distribution range. I'm not even sure how big it is. Full Sail makes some fine beer.

_____
rm


----------



## wrinklenuts (Dec 31, 2005)

Full Sail ANYTHING is my favorite beer out there. I live in Kansas so I can't get it. I have my relatives bring me a couple of cases every time they visit from Portland. Needless to say, it doesn't last long in my house!


----------



## t'kay (Jan 30, 2005)

I'm not nearly a beer expert so i only try to make up reviews  I could be completely wrong on all of it  Let me know what you guys think. Oh yes and Greg if you go to the Horse Brass lemme know, I'll swing by and we can have one together.


----------



## Roger Miller" (Apr 15, 2004)

t'kay said:


> I'm not nearly a beer expert so i only try to make up reviews  I could be completely wrong on all of it  Let me know what you guys think. Oh yes and Greg if you go to the Horse Brass lemme know, I'll swing by and we can have one together.


 Sure, maybe next week? i'll drop you a PM early next week.

Cheers!

_____
rm


----------



## StudentSmoker (Apr 24, 2006)

SC is supposedly in the process of upping their alcohol limit in beer. I hope to be tasting this bad boy soon.


----------



## t'kay (Jan 30, 2005)

I know that you boys don't think I'm a tease in anyway, shape or form, but unfortunately I'm stepping out of character on this one. You won't find this beautiful sexy bottle of bourbon stout anywhere. It sold out...FOUR months ago. Yeah, if you find it, hoard it. Or send it to me as I will kiss your feet.

Think I might try to go buy the last bottle from the restuarant and beg that they don't open it...****ing 15 dollar beer that SHOULD only cost 4 dollars, whatever, it's worth it.


----------



## StudentSmoker (Apr 24, 2006)

t'kay...I've tried to hunt this down...do they sell in the southeast, if you have a web supplier please pm I'd love to try it.


----------



## t'kay (Jan 30, 2005)

StudentSmoker said:


> t'kay...I've tried to hunt this down... I'd love to try it.


you and me both kid


----------

